# rear ladder



## JORDANO (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi everyone great site. can anyone help please, i have bought a new never fitted Fiamma deluxe 8 step ladder from a fellow motorhomer who sold his van before fitting it. problem is, he has lost the fixing instructions, have emailed Fiamma for replacements but just wondered if anyone had fitted one to theirs I have the Cheyenne 2000 model with rear bathroom i think the best place to fit would be drivers side and as the brackets are not fixed would be able to fix above the wall mirror and also below it Also should i try asking Autotrail for a layout of the wood structures the strenghen the rear wall would be greatful for any help and ideas you have John.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Some help maybe?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101416-.html


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Jordano, 

I can't advise on previous generation Auto-Trails, but the current generation has timber located in the rear panel to accept ladder mountings at predefined locations. I would reccomend that you contact Auto-Trail to see if they can provide you a diagram of the rear wall so you can locate this timber if its there.

Fiamma's website is great as it provides full spare parts diagrams and fitting instructions, however the ladder appears to be an ommision as no instructions are available, so I hope Fiamma can come up trumps for you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You need a Fiamma "wall fitting" kit
Phil of Rhino installs helped me with that


----------

